

XLR: Extensible Language and Runtime - j_baker
http://xlr.sourceforge.net/

======
jerf
It's really difficult at that site to get a description of what a concept _is_
in their language. You can get a lot of what it _isn't_ , but nailing down
what it _is_ is quite a challenge. Even the "what is the difference between
objects and concepts" page is very vague:
<http://xlr.sourceforge.net/concept/objects.html>

It seems to be a Haskell typeclass, or a Java interface. Arguably this entire
language is a reaction to the fallacious belief than an object _must_ be a
concrete noun and all methods _must_ be concrete verbs. Contra to repeated
assertions to the contrary, there are _numerous_ Object-Oriented languages
that can express the exact same solution to the "max" problem that the site
tends to go on and on about:
<http://xlr.sourceforge.net/examples/maximum.html> , with varying levels of
precision on the mapping. But I actually am having a hard time coming up with
any current language that is actually incapable of expressing the putatively-
hard generic "max" function, and a number of them are pretty much as clean as
XLR.

If I am wrong about what a concept is, I'd suggest the correct solution is a
page somewhere early in the sequence that lays out exactly what a concept is.
No handwaving. Not something at the level of "An object is some data with
associated methods", but a literal discussion of what a "concept" is with
actual syntax, preferably running code. If that is there, I couldn't find it
in ~10 minutes clicking around looking for it.

